# Looking for my first reloading press



## Ragecajun (Oct 31, 2011)

I have a 50 Beowulf AR on order and now looking to purchase a relaoding press to feed it.


I have been shooting since I was a kid and carry at work everyday. I'm not sure how many different calibers I would want to reload, but definitely know I want to reload the Beowulf.

Any suggestions for the best presses for this round and or sources for reloading info?

Thanks in advance


----------



## BradV (Jun 27, 2012)

The RCBS Rock Chucker is a very good press to get started and set up on. Most people will recommend a single stage to get the basics down.


----------



## andre3k (Dec 3, 2012)

Research.Research.Research

Do this before you buy anything. Ultimately it comes down to how much you want to spend and how fancy you want to get. If you plan on this being a lifetime endeavor I subscribe to buy once, cry once theory. If you are just wanting to get your feet wet then go for the budget items and upgrade as money allows. Reading this would be a good start.

http://www.amazon.com/The-ABCs-Of-Reloading-Definitive/dp/1440213968


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

Regardless of who's make you start with (RCBS my preference) start with a single stage. If and when your interest, etc increases to the point you go to an "ammo factory" you will still go back to the single stage for " lets load a few of these to try" load development or to crank out a box of something else for a buddy. And believe me the learning curve on a progressive can be awfully steep for a beginner (or old coot like me!)


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

http://www.2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1429258


----------



## 223AI (May 7, 2012)

Forster Co-Ax...buy once, cry once. Stupid easy to swap dies, no need for extra shellholders, and the mechanical advantage of the press is a beautiful thing. 

For progressive, go big blue...Dillon 550.


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

Rock chucker


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

We have the Rock Chucker Supreme kit at Big Guy's in Pearland. We also sell the powder, primers, etc. I believe RCBS has a rebate going on as well. 

We are also a dealer for Dillon.


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

Get a Forster. MidwayUSA has great prices on Forster presses. 

RCBS is good equipment, I used one for years. I just upgraded to a Forster.


----------



## sylvan (Dec 26, 2007)

It's hard to beat the RCBS Rock Chucker for a single stage press loading standard rounds.
If you might ever load 50BMG or something close to that length look at the RCBS AmmoMaster. You can use it as an Arbor press for Wilson BR dies as well as BMG dies. It's strong enough to do anything.
The Forster Co-Ax is also a great press. You don't have to switch shell holders like the RCBS presses. 
For LOTS of reloading the same round, consider a progressive Dillon press 
I'm a bench rest and distance shooter and want quality over quantity so I use the AmmoMaster and the Forster. Both are well over 30 years old and have loaded thousands of rounds - still going strong.
All have advantages and disadvantages. Actually, it's more of a personal choice. Scales were a harder decision for me.


----------



## Bone Cruncher (May 22, 2006)

Since you have an AR coming you are going to go through a lot of rounds, that's pretty much the norm with these beauties. All the comments above a valid, you just need to think about how much reloading you want to do and more important, how much time you want to spend doing it. I started with a single stage many years ago and it worked but they are very slow, do you want to spend 3 hours loading 100 rounds or do you want to spend an hour loading 100 rounds. I have several AR's and we shoot a lot of ammo, we have an abundant amount of ground squirrels here so I use my Dillon 550B. Yes there is a learning curve but that goes quickly and the nice thing about reloading is you can interchange dies. If you are considering a single stage then pick one that you have to buy the least amount of parts for, because eventually you will want a progressive, that's if you are going to shoot a lot and shoot several calibers. The beauty of a progressive like the 550B is once you set up your dies on the tool head they are ready to use. Each caliber has it's own tool head so you just switch them out. If you are looking for accuracy you will get it reloading, because you can match the ammo to the gun.


----------



## Ragecajun (Oct 31, 2011)

*I like the efficiency of the progressive presses*

Are there any advantages of the Dillion progressive over the Hornady (lick n liad)? Or is it just about personal preference?

Another question I have is can I clean my brass in an ultrasonic cleaner? Or does it need to be tumbled? (Reason I'm asking is that I already own the USC to clean my suppressor.

Thanks everyone for the advice and suggestions.

Anyone here specifically reload the 50 Beowulf round?


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

Ragecajun said:


> Are there any advantages of the Dillion progressive over the Hornady (lick n liad)? Or is it just about personal preference?
> 
> Another question I have is can I clean my brass in an ultrasonic cleaner? Or does it need to be tumbled? (Reason I'm asking is that I already own the USC to clean my suppressor.
> 
> ...


 Dillon is the best, their warranty is the best, their customer service is the best, their catalog is the best....










Dillon is easy to use, understand and work with. My first press was a 550 B.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

As was said in the other thread, for the new reloader a single stage is the only safe choice. This gives u a good base to build on. And since your doing it for the 50 BW its not like your gonna burn threw 1k in a weekend. Dont over look a steady table to work from and get at least 3 manuals to compair with. Ive never messed with that round but would direct u to ar15.com and look at there reloading section for load and advice.

http://www.ar15.com/archive/topic.html?b=6&f=42&t=430122

http://www.ar15.com/forums/f_3/121_AR_Variants.html

http://www.ar15.com/forums/f_6/42_Reloading.html


----------



## MrG (Apr 10, 2005)

I started on a Lee Classic Turret because I found a used one cheap. I added a Dillon XL650 to my bench a few months after starting. I have no problems with the LCT and use it for my low round count calibers like .357, .32S&WL, .22 Rem Jet, etc. I use it mostly as a single stage to size/decap, set bullets and crimp. The powder measure is a PITA so I hand charge these. I usually rotate the toolhead by hand on each round.

I use the 650 in various ways according to what I'm loading. Pistol ammo- full on progressive. Rifle ammo(223 and 308)- I load the case feeder up and size and decap in one step. I then trim, tumble, and ream pockets if needed. After that the brass goes back in the case feeder to prime, charge, seat, and crimp.

I don't have a .50 Beowulf but I do have a .458 SOCOM. I load each case into the shell plate of the 650 by hand and size and decap like other rifle brass. Tumble and then hand prime and hand charge the cases. Then I go back to the 650 to seat bullets and crimp. Even when inserting the cases by hand it speeds up the process since each case only needs to be inserted. The progressive shell plate rotates and spits them out into the bin.

With both machines I have separate tool heads for each caliber so the dies stay set unless I change bullets. The Dillon tool heads each have their own powder measures also.

If I loaded match rifle ammo I would probably own a single stage and all the other gadgets that go along with that style of shooting.

FWIW if the recoil of the .50 is comparable to the .458 it's really not a high volume round.:cheers:


----------



## Ragecajun (Oct 31, 2011)

*Thanks all*

I have found reloading data on Alexander Arms Website for the 50 Beowulf. I was mainly wondering if anyone had any tips or tricks on loading them.

Also if anyone has apress they are not using and looking to get rid of it let me know...

Thanks Again...


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

Becoming a Dillon dealer was one of the best moves we've done. I love helping customers customize a Dillon press to their specs.


----------



## Ragecajun (Oct 31, 2011)

*Redding T7*

Does anyone have any experience with the Redding T7 Press?

It looks interesting that I could set the dies once and leave them alone...


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

There is/was a single stage on the classified now. 

Gary is good people, and I have bought a bunch of stuff from him.


----------



## Ragecajun (Oct 31, 2011)

*saw it*

It's a rockchuckar and has unneeded 44 mag stuff, for $200...


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

I started with a lee single stage. I used it to get the basics and get comfortable with my knowledge of reloading. Slow is the key when you are learning. I made quite a few mistakes that I fear I might not have caught if I was on a turret press. I think its a smart move to go with the slow single stage first. 

I am getting a lee turret and single stage press this weekend from a guy. My buddy is going to take the single stage, and I am upgrading to the turret and will keep the single stage close by.


----------



## daddyhoney (Dec 4, 2006)

I have the RCBS press in the classified adds. If you want the press and not the other stuff come get it for $100. You need to get loading to fuel the need! Gary


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Chase4556 said:


> I started with a lee single stage. I used it to get the basics and get comfortable with my knowledge of reloading. Slow is the key when you are learning. I made quite a few mistakes that I fear I might not have caught if I was on a turret press. I think its a smart move to go with the slow single stage first.
> 
> I am getting a lee turret and single stage press this weekend from a guy. My buddy is going to take the single stage, and I am upgrading to the turret and will keep the single stage close by.


Chase, I own a Lee classic cast turret. I'm not sure you're going to be satisfied with it as there's a little bit of slack in the turret. Because of that, I felt it necessary to measure OAL on every round out of it. Not that big of a deal with the rifle rounds since I measure everyone of those regardless. But, for its intended advantage(quicker process), its defects hinder it.


----------

